# Bad neuenahr Ahrweiler und Umgebung



## Kaesekruste (24. April 2012)

Kommt hier jemand aus dem Gebiet und kennt ein paar nette Trails dort?

MfG Kaesekruste


----------



## Aalex (4. Mai 2012)

dernau gibt es so einiges. 

wohne seit kurzem hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesekruste (4. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank! dann werde ich demnächst dort mal hineiern  komme aus der grafschaft


----------



## xardas87 (11. Mai 2012)

In Bad Neuenahr/Bachem hinten die lange Straße hochfahren und dann Richtung Ramersbach. Hinten auf dem Bergrücken gibts einige nette Trails.

Oder am Neuenahrer Berg am Turm sind auch ein paar nette Stellen.

Sowas wie eine Downhillstrecke gibts allerdings nicht :-/


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (14. März 2013)

Hallo hat zufällig jemand ein paar GPS Daten für mich. ich fahre im April für eine Fortbildung nach Ahrweiler. Werde mein Enduro mitnehmen und habe vor nach der FOBI Abends ein paar Trails auszutesten.


----------



## fissenid (19. Mai 2014)

Den Thread nach oben bringen.-....

Bin im Juni in Ahrweiler. Jemand Tips für eine Abendrunde???

Gruß
D.


----------



## gigabike_de (19. Mai 2014)

Eine_Dropsau schrieb:


> Hallo hat zufällig jemand ein paar GPS Daten für mich. ich fahre im April für eine Fortbildung nach Ahrweiler. Werde mein Enduro mitnehmen und habe vor nach der FOBI Abends ein paar Trails auszutesten.



Cool, ein Rotwein Seminar an der Ahr 

Wir waren vor zwei Wochen da. Super Gegend auch mit Trails!

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/funf-nasen-im-tal-des-feinen-roten/

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RobNbg (26. April 2018)

Servus,

ich werde am Sonntag Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler einen Besuch abstatten. Kann mir jemand eine traillastige GPS Tour empfehlen? Gerne auch als PN.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. September 2018)

wer noch Zeit hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16992


----------



## Bergeziege (14. September 2018)

Trail mäßig in der Gegend finde ich die Strecke um die Nordschleife ist ein muss!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. Oktober 2018)

weitere kleine Runde:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chb3007 (24. November 2020)

Bin auch immer in diesem Gebiet unterwegs vielleicht gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen der sich anschließen möchte?
Gruss Chris


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Dezember 2020)

Also drück mal einer die daumen mi/do probearbeiten am ring wenns passt ein neuer biker in town😁


----------

